# Cheap MTB fork topping out



## Justabadmtbrider (3 mo ago)

Hi guys i am new to mtb and when ever i go out to ride and hit a (small) jump it always makes a harsh clunking noise so should i add grease or something on the spring? btw: its a very basic fork with no rebound only preload


----------



## HuckingKiwi (Sep 20, 2021)

Almost every basic fork does that. There is not much you can do to help.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Spring adjustments and damper controls are the thing that keep forks from just klunking like that. The only real option is to replace the fork, unless you have some obscure fork that can be readily modified for damping.


----------



## Justabadmtbrider (3 mo ago)

Thanks Guys i will probally save up and by a new better fork


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Go buy a second hand higher spec fork.
It will be a game changer.


----------



## Justabadmtbrider (3 mo ago)

plummet said:


> Go buy a second hand higher spec fork.
> It will be a game changer.


btw do you know any good high spec fork with a straight steer tube


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Manitou Markhor generally pops up near the top of conversations about the best currently available straight steerer forks. Not "high spec", but good. As a new rider I'd be cautious of the second hand market, especially suspension, since you probably don't know how to assess its condition. But before you start throwing $ at your current bike, consider if it's worth it, or if you're better off just saving up for a better bike.


----------



## Justabadmtbrider (3 mo ago)

looks easy from here said:


> Manitou Markhor generally pops up near the top of conversations about the best currently available straight steerer forks. Not "high spec", but good. As a new rider I'd be cautious of the second hand market, especially suspension, since you probably don't know how to assess its condition. But before you start throwing $ at your current bike, consider if it's worth it, or if you're better off just saving up for a better bike.


Great Thanks the manitou markhor fork is in my budget so thanks.


----------

